# Royal Wedding Photo's



## Sukerkin (May 10, 2011)

I know that as descendants of traitors and terrorists against the rightful and lawful Royal authority over our colony of America, you fellows probably aren't interested in the recent mariage in the House of Windsor.

But I'm going to post up a link anyway :lol:.

In particular because amongst these pictures is a shot of a trio of Spencer's caught my eye ... can't think why  - most specifically Lady Eliza ... oh my!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-13236800

Sometimes, even in the relatively closed circles of noble lineages, the genes just line-up right I reckon .


----------



## KELLYG (May 10, 2011)

Sukerkin, 

You would be surprised at all of the Royal Wedding hubbub that went on across the pond.  There were people that got up early appx 3am just to watch the festivities.  I am guilty of watching the Royal smooch on the balcony.  One of the photo's that I saw that I liked was that included the kids in more candid shots.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2011)

British Royalty&#8230; I&#8217;m and AMERICAN... we had enough of their Imperial oppression over 200 years ago and kicked them thar Red Coat out of our country&#8230;. And I AIN&#8217;T no TORY&#8230; so sayeth a descendant of Frederick the Great of Prussia  That somehow my ex-wife linked to the current royal family of England&#8230; and you know what... I didn't even get an invitation :uhyeah:

Actually I was rather amazed at the amount of interest that the royal wedding generated in the USA. There were Tea Parties at 3:00 AM in NYC just to watch the wedding. And I wish them luck and congratulations :asian:


----------



## granfire (May 10, 2011)

I guess wedding are something positive in the news for a change.

If all goes well, you won't see blood and gore, or hear a bad word uttered. Just nice and relaxing. 

(any reason why they had to do it on Friday, not Saturday?)


----------



## K-man (May 10, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> In particular because amongst these pictures is a shot of a trio of Spencer's caught my eye ... can't think why  - most specifically Lady Eliza ... oh my!



I'll see your Eliza and raise you a Pippa!


----------



## granfire (May 10, 2011)

K-man said:


> I'll see your Eliza and raise you a Pippa!



Wedding Crashers 2?


----------



## Tez3 (May 10, 2011)

granfire said:


> I guess wedding are something positive in the news for a change.
> 
> If all goes well, you won't see blood and gore, or hear a bad word uttered. Just nice and relaxing.
> 
> (any reason why they had to do it on Friday, not Saturday?)


 
The Monday was a Bank holiday so they thought it would be cool to have it on Friday so we could have a longer weekend off. It was cool actually and it was nice to have some pleasant news for a change.


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2011)

I thought the wedding was absolutely lovely. 

One of the photos that touched me the most was this one:

*A policeman checks his camera before the wedding -- Yahoo News*


----------



## K-man (May 11, 2011)

granfire said:


> Wedding Crashers 2?


 







Pippa Middleton, the sister of Kate Middleton, in that dress. ​ 





The view from behind Pippa that has drawn in so many admirers. (Picture: Getty)​ 
I will confess, she's my type of gal. So sad there is such an age difference! Mmmm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately it seems I'm not alone:​ 



> *Pippa Middleton's bottom gets its own 'appreciation day'*


​


> *Pippa Middleton is set to have a day dedicated to her bottom after fans decided her derriere needed some form of recognition.*
> ​
> ​
> 
> ...


 

Such a pity ....​​


Wedding crasher? No.  I'd rather be there when she kicks off her shoes and lets her hair down!


----------



## Catalyst (May 11, 2011)

***** PLACES TONGUE FIRMLY IN CHEEK *****

I would think that you would be grateful that we left.

Just imagine your House of Commons being turned into "The Study" by a bunch of Colonial rabble. 

Take a deep breath and let that sink in.


SUKERKIN, SUKERKIN !!! put down that cup of hemlock, I'm just kidding.

Oh Dear God, he's up on a ledge now, 
[Pleadingly] Don't Jump!!! Don't Jump!!!, we're just teasing !!!

Depending upon perspective......


----------



## Catalyst (May 11, 2011)

Here's my favorite picture of the Wedding - the littlest Bridesmaid with the toy in her hand in the official wedding portrait:

http://royalwedding.yahoo.com/blogs...ng-photos-a-neon-pink-toy-wiggly-worm-9012?nc


----------



## Carol (May 11, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 11, 2011)

:tsk:  Now that was silly enough without adding the cat! :lol:.

Regardless, still a pretty princess {head-gear being pointedly ignored }.


----------



## Carol (May 11, 2011)

Princess Beatrice is absolutely stunning.  I swear she hand-picked her own genetics, selecting the best attributes from mum and dad.


----------



## Tez3 (May 12, 2011)

For those on Facebook, there is an appreciation site for Pippa Middleton's bum, honestly! Seems a few thousand have already joined it.


----------

